
Seen from on high - terpua
http://www.economist.com/world/europe/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10950261&fsrc=RSS
======
jgrahamc
I don't understand the claim that a USB wireless Internet dongle is going
through this satellite. Those dongles use 3G technology and hence connect to
the 3G cell phone network (if they were transmitting straight to this
satellite then I should be able to get coverage everywhere... which I don't).

Now the 3G network might decide to use a satellite (although it's more likely
connected to the wired PSTN), but I think the article is confusing normal 3G
connections you'd get from your provider with Broadband Global Area Network
services from Inmarsat which does not come as a small dongle.

<http://www.inmarsat.com/Services/Land/BGAN/default.aspx>

------
asdflkj
The Economist's coverage of Eastern Europe is worthless, at best. Their
Eastern Europe correspondent, Edward Lucas, also writes for The Daily Mail.
You can see his work here:

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/dmsearch/overture.html?in_p...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/dmsearch/overture.html?in_page_id=711&in_overture_ua=cat&in_start_number=0&in_restriction=byline&in_query=edward%20lucas&in_name=on&in_order_by=relevance+date)

He has a book out, called The New Cold War. And he's selling it, both to
idiots who read The Daily Mail, and the fine (if not very well informed on
this particular subject) people who read The Economist.

~~~
hugh
Can you be more specific about what you don't like about this guy's coverage
of Eastern Europe?

~~~
asdflkj
If nothing on the page I linked seems suspect to you, I don't think anything I
say will help, either. And this isn't the place to talk about politics,
anyway. I just thought many fans of The Economist here would be shocked to see
that a writer they trust also writes that in his spare time.

